# First Cycle Diet



## a-roid (Jan 3, 2012)

So as i was saying in my introduction post, i was about to start my first cycle of test e. I'm currently 192 lbs with aprox 11% body fat.

Week 1-12 500mg Test E, Inj is Monday and Thursdays
Week 4-12 250iu HCG E3D
Week 1-14 Fincar .25 ED
Week 14-18 20MG Nolvadex ED
Weel 14-18 50/50/20/20 Clomid

But before I start I wanted to work on my diet first.
Meal 1 - 2 cups Oatmeal, 1 Carton of Eggwhites, Multivitamin, Fish Oil, Liver Support, Joint Support, Milk Thistle. 2-3 Glasses of Orange juice, Yes i love this stuff!

Meal 2 - 1 Weight Gainer shake - 60grams protein, 850 Calories (Cant remember carbs off by heart) with 1 can of tuna

Meal 3 - 2 Salami sandwhiches (4 slices of whole wheatbread, 2 slices of cheese on each), 1 tupaware container full of veggies (Either peas, broccoli, carrots of cauliflower) 1 whey protein shake with 5 tablespoons of dextrose, 4 Granola Bars, 2 packets of yogurt.

Meal 4 - 1.5 cups of rice, 2 large chicken breasts with veggies.

Meal 5 (Before workout) - 1 Whey Protein Shake 5 tbspoons of dextrose, Small Beef jerky snack (Homemade), and 1 cup of nuts.

Afterworkout - 1 whey protein shake.

Meal 6 - After I get home from the gym) - Homemade pizza or lean beef. Veggies, noodles of some sort.

Meal 7 - Bedtime - 1 Weight gainer with water, 1 melatonin, and a can of oysters mmmm.

Let me know how i can adjust this. Thanks. And also I do smoke cigarettes.


----------



## bobbli (Jan 3, 2012)

I know this sounds like a cliche, but how about starting by quitting smoking, or at least reducing the amounts of cigarettes you smoke in a day (as a start). Body building also entails living a healthy lifestyle. And in case you're wondering, I used to smoke too.


----------



## a-roid (Jan 3, 2012)

Smoking is my new years resolution, it has to go. Because when I hit the weights, I am left breathless.


----------



## Powermaster (Jan 4, 2012)

There's a lot of sugar in those weight gainers & diet has a ton of carbs. Expect to gain allot of fat.


----------



## Robalo (Jan 4, 2012)

Try to use more solid food instead of the weight gainer.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm assuming your goal is to bulk up from the weight gainer shake. Try to incorporate some nuts and fruit (besides oj) into the diet. also, the weight gainer at night isn't really necessary, all those carbs will contribute to more fat gain that you will later have to cut off. Have the weight gainer post workout when you are very insulin sensitive, you will love the effect, and have the whey protein and some high fiber veggies at night to slow it's absorption.


----------



## oufinny (Jan 4, 2012)

As mentioned above, drop the weight gainer at night, try cottage cheese and some healthy fats.  Count those calories, you shouldn't need more than 3500-4000 to bulk if you are under 200 pounds now.  Also, unless it is an all out bulk, you probably want to focus on gaining on the least amount of calories to keep away fat.


----------



## ianbell121 (Jan 7, 2012)

looks pretty stuff though to me. a lot of veggies. Indian people love to have more veggies on their plate. be sure you have good amount of protein too.


----------



## grotto72 (Jan 8, 2012)

those salami sandwiches wont be doing you any favours and drop the nite weight gainer for either low fat cottage cheese or casien shake


----------



## zigmanstank (Jan 13, 2012)

wow


----------



## CanadianStrength (Jan 18, 2012)

Like mentioned move the gainer to pwo... For the last meal try this

1 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop chocolate protein
1 tsp almond butter

Mix all this in a bowl. If you can do a bit before you eat seems to taste better this way. I know doesn't sound all that good but I'm telling you that you will love this.


----------



## a-roid (Jan 18, 2012)

Doesnt sound to appetizing, but i could honestly not give a fuck, getting huge is the first priority. So I'll drop the night weight gainer, and add something similar to this.  Does anyone have any other ideas?



CanadianStrength said:


> Like mentioned move the gainer to pwo... For the last meal try this
> 
> 1 cup cottage cheese
> 1 scoop chocolate protein
> ...


----------



## shifterz (Jan 18, 2012)

1 cup cottage cheese
1 scoop chocolate protein
1 tsp almond butter

gonna try this for sure


----------



## littlekev (Jan 18, 2012)

a-roid said:


> So as i was saying in my introduction post, i was about to start my first cycle of test e. I'm currently 192 lbs with aprox 11% body fat.
> 
> Week 1-12 500mg Test E, Inj is Monday and Thursdays
> Week 4-12 250iu HCG E3D
> ...


 Diet needs work bro, as someone said i assume your looking to bulk, but you are over doing it. 60 gr protein gainer plus can of tuna is way to much protein at a time, you body will not use all of that at your size and it will go to fat, bulking up is gaining size, yes but not an excuse to add alot of fat. some is necessary and uncontrollable, but to an extent. To much orange juice for meal one, you want good carbs to bulk bro not sugar, once agian a little is ok and needed, but that is way to much, use oats, brown rice, and some whole wheat pasta and veggies as carbs, not SUGAR! Salami has no place in bodybuilding it is to high in sodium and fat. Cut the homemade pizza out, do it one day a week, not ed.
 Here is what i would do 


Meal 1 - 2 cups Oatmeal with some strawberrys and blueberrys, 2 whole eggs, one cup egg whites, Multivitamin, Fish Oil, Liver Support, Joint Support, Milk Thistle. 

Meal 2 - 1 Weight Gainer shake - 60grams protein, 850 Calories

Meal 3 - 1.5 cup veggies, 2 cupe brown rice, banana, 6 oz chicken, Mrs.Dash seasoning

Meal 4 - 1.5 cups of rice, with veggies. 6 oz lean beef 

Meal 5 (Before workout) - 1 Whey Protein Shake 5 tbspoons of dextrose mix,  and 1/4 cup of unsalted almonds.

Afterworkout - 1 whey protein shake, banana.

Meal 6 - After I get home from the gym) -8oz talapia

Meal 7 - Bedtime - Casein, or some cottage cheese, 1 melatonin, and a can of oysters (umm thats your call bro lol)mmmm.

 That alone is over 250g protein, and i dont know about carbs without looking, these are just ideas you will have to work up macros.  I personally would use more fish and less protein shakes, yes they are good to an extent, but i feel that lean meats are a better option, and i find gainers dumb as the amount of sugar most have is bad. These are just some ideas bro, and only my .02


----------

